# 24 or 27 ft Catamaran with cabin (afforable) exist?



## mikeytino (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello, 
Lost my Catalina 22 to Sandy. 
I have about 5 grand to spend on a new boat. 

Was wondering - is there a sailing catamaran with even a small cabin exist for that price range (used, obviously and I am willing to put work into it)?

Outside craigslist and ebay - any suggestions in where I can look around?

Any insight, opinions, advice are appreciated!


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

Maybe a Warram Tiki? This listing is so old I doubt it's still available but it says it was listed for $9k in good shape: Scott's Boat Pages: Wharram Tiki 21 For Sale in Colorado

There's an older thread with some pictures of the interior: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/other-brands/59698-wharram-tiki-8-meter-catamaran.html

I don't think they're easy to find but might be what you're looking for.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

You could look for a farrier 720. It's a trimaran not a cat, but are generally available in the 8 grand range asking.


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

mikeytino said:


> Any insight, opinions, advice are appreciated!


Finding a multihull, with a cabin, for 5K can happen, though quite rare. If you do find one I would expect it would need a lot of upgrades and repairs $. Under 30 feet trimarans generally have more room. Read "Multihull Voyaging" by Thomas Firth Jones, it is a good primer for a mindset on multihulls. I also like "The Case for the Cruising Trimaran" by Jim Brown. Both are inexpensive when purchased used.

If you are into building Jones has plans for sale for plywood builds. I'd also look at several designs by Bernd Kohler, again if you are up for a build. I like both of these guys plans because their designs are not complex builds.

There is a designers list here Multihull Dynamics, Inc. - Waypoints

I think right now though, generally speaking, the market is so down that it could be cheaper to buy a worn out model and upgrade than to build; but being informed all the way around about your options will help you make the best choice for you.

Search for Telstar 26's and Telstar 8M's. These are the early model Telstar tris and can be found for around 10K, probably needing some work, with a trailer. Because they are trailerable you can drive across country and pick one up. Here is a review on one with photos:

Telstar 8M Review

Sorry you lost your boat, hope your residence is OK, good luck in your search


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't believe this is realistic. If your budget is just $5K buy a monohull. Catamarans have lots of great features but $$ price has never been one of them.


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

I bought a 38' Cross trimaran for $2500.00 a few years ago. It was rough but took on no water. The guy I sold it to finished it and cruised the Channel Islands with it. It's still in Morro Bay and a year ago the owner was desperate to sell. Prolly take 5K. It's rough again.
It was on a mooring at Marina Square, they can give the owner your number and maybe he'll call. I know it's on the wrong coast.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

For about twice that you can by a real rocket that is cruisable, for the adventurous.

Sail Delmarva: The Stiletto 27 - You Can Actually Sleep in That?

I did a number of 500-mile trips with my daughter in this one. Nice in the summer.

http://sail-delmarva.blogspot.com/2009/02/short-summers-cruise-august-2008-my.html


----------

